
More transparency into government requests - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/more-transparency-into-government.html
======
krakensden
This is a good thing.

From the government removals section in the US:

> We received a request from a local law enforcement agency to remove a blog
> because of a post that allegedly defamed a law enforcement official in a
> personal capacity. We did not comply with this request, which we have
> categorized in this Report as a defamation request.

We received a request from a local law enforcement agency to remove 1,400
YouTube videos for alleged harassment. We did not comply with this request.
Separately, we received a request from a different local law enforcement
agency to remove five user accounts that allegedly contained threatening
and/or harassing content. We terminated four of the accounts, which resulted
in the removal of approximately 300 videos, but did not remove the remaining
account with 54 videos.

> We received a court order to remove 218 search results that linked to
> allegedly defamatory websites. We removed 25% of the results cited in the
> request.

> The number of content removal requests we received increased by 103%
> compared to the previous reporting period.

